# Uber signup problems



## Bharath Chandra (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi I tried to join in uber partner.. All the documents approved but driving record I am getting as 
*Try uploading your Driving Record again*
The document has not yet reached its start date. Please upload the document again when it is in effect.
Please help me


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s a blessing in disguise. Go to the Greenlight Hub.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A new driver in Mackay in Queensland is having similar difficulties: see https://uberpeople.net/threads/trouble-going-online-for-the-first-time-mackay-driver.299813/.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's a blessing in disguise. Go to the Greenlight Hub.


The closest Greenlight Hub to Tamworth (the location of the enquirer) is a return trip of about 800 kilometres or a drive of about 10 hours there and back.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

There's nothing anyone on this forum can do for him either lol


----------



## Barong (Dec 14, 2018)

I had all my docs approved & couldn't get online either, I called the support number 1300 091 272.

My 2 issues were, firstly my car was listed twice, I was only uploading docs to 1 car listing, they deleted duplicate listing. This still didn't help me get online. Called them again, it appears although my address is listing outside of Brisbane, I considered registering 2 years ago when I was in Brisbane so I was 'registered' there even though lived elsewhere.

They have had to change my registered city & even upload all my documents again to new registered city. I had no idea on profile that we have registered cities against our names but that is in their system.

Hopefully you're online soon


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The closest Greenlight Hub to Tamworth (the location of the enquirer) is a return trip of about 800 kilometres or a drive of about 10 hours there and back.


so a DF of 400km after the issue is resolved at the greenlight hub


----------

